

A Mathematical Atlas - imranq
http://www.math.niu.edu/~rusin/known-math/welcome.html

======
AndrewKemendo
What I really want is a mathematical dictionary.

As a non-mathematician it is terribly frustrating to read math, or really any
study with significant mathematics, and not know what the specific symbols
mean that are assumed to be understood. I mean most spell out the terms for
each equation, but do not describe (rightfully so for brevity) the operands.

My math background is not exactly weak (through linear algebra) but the
symbols that are in set theory, topology and other disciplines would be really
nice to have a reference for.

~~~
webnrrd2k
I have a hard copy of the Princeton Companion to Mathematics and find it
incredibly useful -- highly recommended.

[http://www.amazon.com/Princeton-Companion-Mathematics-
Timoth...](http://www.amazon.com/Princeton-Companion-Mathematics-Timothy-
Gowers/dp/0691118809)

~~~
wuschel
I prefer the _Handbook of Mathematics_ by Bronstein _, which is a math
reference bible for most science students in Germany.

_ [http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Mathematics-I-N-
Bronshtein/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Mathematics-I-N-
Bronshtein/dp/3540434917)

~~~
weinzierl
The Bronstein is awesome and it has a fantastic index but I wouldn't call it a
dictionary. Moreover it's far from comprehensive regarding to mathematics
because it contains mostly topics relevant for engineering, physics and
economics.

Vieweg Mathematik Lexikon is good, but in German. There must be something
similar in English.

------
platz
Funny, the leaves of the tree are emails he's saved from posting to
usergroups. I suppose you could create something like this from all your
comments e.g. on HN

------
williamstein
Nostalgia: "This site last updated (and all links checked) 2002/04/18"

------
tpush
Interestingly, there's no mention of type theory in Foundations or Compuer
Science.

